# Need help for my murano please:(



## Jamz30 (Nov 5, 2012)

My murano 3.5 have a trouble code P0420 TW CATALYST SYS B1 and P0340 CMP SEN/CIRCUIT B1..what does it mean??whats the problem?where the location?what should i do?i spend alot to repair but still..thank you for the help..


----------

